# My B14's ASS



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.pbuzz.com/data/3bd4017318837e92a66298c7855f4427/2786_p23827.jpg


any good / bad comments, or suggestion are good for me.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

any good / bad comments, or suggestion are good for me.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

*sorry for the image hosting*


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

clean, i like. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

nice :idhitit:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Looks pretty dang close to our Infinity G20's.

Nice clean ride! :thumbup:


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

LOOKS SEXY!!! :cheers: wish we had those over here


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Lets see the rest of it! and an engine shot after you put the header in!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ill trade you cars!!!!!


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ill trade you cars!!!!!


You will not be happy about the B14's performance with GA15DE equipped.


But thanks for your reply!!
:cheers:


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

I am planning to do sth to its back. What should I do guys?

Stickers? Badges?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

will the tail lights on that fit into a US B14 ( 200sx se ) ??

If so, I want those lights....can you hook me up stone ?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

stone said:


> I am planning to do sth to its back. What should I do guys?
> 
> Stickers? Badges?


NO! Please keep it the way it is... pleeease.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Those lights only fit our G20. Our 200sx's or Lucino never got any aftermarket taillights any where in the world. We only got headlight and corner aftermarket parts. :waving:


thestunts200sx said:


> will the tail lights on that fit into a US B14 ( 200sx se ) ??
> 
> If so, I want those lights....can you hook me up stone ?


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

af200sx/se-r said:


> Those lights only fit our G20. Our 200sx's or Lucino never got any aftermarket taillights any where in the world. We only got headlight and corner aftermarket parts. :waving:


To: thestunts200sx,

I think af200sx/se-r is right. It should not fit with the 200SX. Sorry...


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

wildmane said:


> NO! Please keep it the way it is... pleeease.


Definitely keep it this way. Looks really clean!!! If it aint broke, dont fix it IMHO.... 

But ultimately its up to you. If you find something that suits your taste, put it on. You car reflects your personality so do what ya gotta do. :cheers:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

damn.....just my luck.

Oh well, thanx for the info guys. I figured there weren't any aftermarket taillights for our 200's.....sheesh. Someone really should make one.

Maybe Ill take up a project and start fab'ing one...Personally, I like black housing with a minor amount of tint on the plastic lens cover part. Hmmm.....i just got an extra tail light off ebay to mess around with. I'll make some adjustments and post another thread. 

I dont wanna hi-jack stones....

Have a good one stone !, let me know if you find anything cool, that might fit my car.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> damn.....just my luck.
> 
> Oh well, thanx for the info guys. I figured there weren't any aftermarket taillights for our 200's.....sheesh. Someone really should make one.
> 
> ...


Yes, I will. You will be the 1st one know once I have found sth cool for 200s in asia.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Man, I wish I could get a rear clip from a B14 like that so I could get those tail lights, bumper, trunk and spoiler!


----------

